# Aggressive Puppy



## AlexTheVizsla (Jun 20, 2021)

Hello everyone.

We have adopted 10 weeks old V, now he is 13 weeks old. It is our first puppy and we are working hard to understand how to train puppies using a lot of materials. We allocated a room to him inside a large crate, after 20 days as he grew we have now took him out from the crate and allocated him the room as he picked up toilet training.

Our problem started yesterday after he got vaccined. We left him around in the room (door is open yet there is a fence on the door so that he can't leave the room.) Once we come back we saw that he chewed some wood and my wife was really pissed so she voice was really high. After some time we have noticed that our little V became very aggressive, we thought that It was due to the vaccine but the behavior carried on today. During the day he was very calm in the room but once we took him out and let him enjoy the house he was out of control, running like crazy and not listening any of our commands normally he was good at such as "sit".

On the other hand I have a bad habit that i did try to pin him down a few times when I got really frustrated and used "poke finger training" of Cesar Millan which I believe it was a mistake. Now I see that our little V tries to bite me when I try to calm him down using my hand.

In general he is a lovely dog likes to be close to my wife and me. I just want to know that how can I stop this aggressive behaviours and crate the trust between him and me. Also do you think that it is a good idea to allocate a room to him and keep him there until we get him properly trained?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I don’t think he needs his own room.
When awake and not crated, have him out with you. I also would not pin him down, or poke him any more. You can cause a problem that did not exists. I also would not label him as aggressive.
He’s a tiny puppy, trying to figure things out.


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

Agreed with @texasred . Keep the pup with you when not crated for naps or sleeping time. Best to have his sleeping crate in or near your bedroom. You can't get full obedience training mode with a 13 week pup. Sure train positive reinforcement for small sessions, but I would not be trying any kind of styles using force feedback at this age. Small pups, especially Vizslas will have crazy times called "zoomies" , and also "sharkies". I urge you to search the site here for these terms which will really help provide insight.


----------



## AlexTheVizsla (Jun 20, 2021)

Thank you so much for your replies. He is doing better now with less sharkies I guess these were just crazy moments. We have another problem with howling now and I think it is the subject of another posting. Thank you again!


----------

